# LOL or Barfy?



## Rich Koster (Oct 2, 2013)

I vote


----------



## Berean (Oct 2, 2013)

I vote sad.  Or is there a deluded or deceived emoticon?


----------



## sevenzedek (Oct 2, 2013)

I wasn't aware that Jesus needed anything; friends or otherwise. I vote barfy.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Oct 2, 2013)

I definitely vote , however I do love the name of the church


----------



## GloriousBoaz (Oct 2, 2013)

Oh my gosh that sounds just like the Message Bible, I bet it comes right out of it lol, i'm critiquing the Message "New Testament" right now and it is messed up, but sound just like this: here this goes right along with this since it is the same exact mindset, this is from the narrative of the angel Gabriel addressing Mary in Luke 1 in the Message "bible":


> and the virgin’s name, Mary. Upon entering, Gabriel greeted her:
> 
> Good morning! You’re beautiful with God’s beauty, Beautiful inside and out! God be with you.



now here is the funny part, the next line is this in Peterson's The Message:


> "She was thoroughly shaken, wondering what was behind a greeting like that..."


 to which I add:


> "because this isn't what Gabriel actually said to Mary"



I guess they could put that on their sign lol


----------



## sevenzedek (Oct 2, 2013)

GloriousBoaz said:


> Oh my gosh that sounds just like the Message Bible, I bet it comes right out of it lol, i'm critiquing the Message "New Testament" right now and it is messed up, but sound just like this: here this goes right along with this since it is the same exact mindset, this is from the narrative of the angel Gabriel addressing Mary in Luke 1 in the Message "bible":
> 
> 
> > and the virgin’s name, Mary. Upon entering, Gabriel greeted her:
> ...



So, instead of saying "barfy," you simply said "The Message Bible." That's a little like saying "barfy." So, I guess you voted "barfy." If you read above, I voted "The Message Bible" too.


----------



## Edward (Oct 2, 2013)

GloriousBoaz said:


> She was thoroughly shaken



Shaken, not stirred? The writer must be a James Bond fan.


----------



## irresistible_grace (Oct 2, 2013)

I am a friend of God / I am a friend of God / I am a friend of God / HE calls me friend...
Seriously


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 2, 2013)

A far cry from "Who for us men, and for our salvation, came down and was incarnate and was made man."


----------



## Unoriginalname (Oct 2, 2013)

That's one of the lamest attempts to be "relevant" I have seen on a church sign in a while


----------



## Gforce9 (Oct 2, 2013)

They are to theology what Ray Charles is to over-the-road trucking. We have a UMC here that puts up similar nonsense.......


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 2, 2013)

Church signs are notorious for bad theology and/or offensive messages.
* God is either in control or he is not. You decide.
* Make the right choice, obey the Spirit's voice.
* Be a donor, give your heart to Jesus.
* God's tape measure goes around the heart rather than the head.
* Put salvation on your to do list.
* Jesus Christ is coming back and boy is he mad.
* I kissed a girl and I liked it and then I went to hell.
* Dictate, dominate, devastate the world for God.
* God does not believe in atheists, therefore atheists do not exist.
* Christmas: easier to spell than Hannukah.
* Jesus: Your Get Out of Hell Free Card.
* Jesus is my Prozac.
* Obama, Osama. Hmmm. Are they brothers?
* To prevent sunburn use Sonscreen.


----------



## MarieP (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm so glad Jesus is NOT like a Facebook friend:

- He took the initiative and made me His friend
- He did this in spite of what I posted on my wall
- Being His friend is not a click of the mouse but a life devoted to following Him and doing what He graciously commands
- my Facebook friends can't change my status, erase my bad posts, and empower me to post good ones- Jesus did and does!
- every word of His is profitable, and my time is never wasted reading them
- He sees everything I post (which is sobering and comforting at the same time)
- if He alone "likes" something on my page, that's all the approval I ultimately need
- I don't have to worry about whether or not what He says is a hoax, a half-truth, or morally offensive (He will offend my pride and sin, but I know it's because of His love for the Father, His truth, and for me)
- All our friends are mutual, and they're all family too
- He neither misses a message nor is too busy when I desire to spend time with Him
- Fellowship with Him is real-life and intimate, and He is always with me
- If I am truly His friend, He will not unfriend me
- He never misunderstands my posts
- He is the same yesterday, today, and forever


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 3, 2013)

DMcFadden said:


> Church signs are notorious for bad theology and/or offensive messages.
> * God is either in control or he is not. You decide.
> * Make the right choice, obey the Spirit's voice.
> * Be a donor, give your heart to Jesus.
> ...



* There are some questions that can't be answered by Google.
* Read the Bible - It will Scare the H--- out of you.
* Walmart is not the only saving place
* Free Coffee, Everlasting Life. Yes, Membership has its privileges
* Prayer - Wireless access to God with no roaming fee
* Forgive your enemies. It messes with their heads.
* If you think it's hot here, Imaging Hell
* Salvation guaranteed - or your sins cheerfully refunded
* If man evolved from monkeys, why are there still monkeys
* Children are the anchors that will hold us to life
* Let's meet at my house Sunday before the game...God
* A free thinker is Satan's slave!
* Don't let worries kill you - let the Church help


----------



## Logan (Oct 3, 2013)

I remember this one time, I saw this church in the area that had a _Bible_ verse on their sign. Totally creeped me out.


----------



## hammondjones (Oct 3, 2013)

My least favorite of all time is up right now where I live. You guess the denomination.




> We believe in love.
> God is Love.


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 3, 2013)

My first thought was SYNERGY. That earned it the barfy. Then the thoughts about Finney's camp meetings came to mind. That confirmed the barfy. I may go postal if I see another "God voted for you, Satan against you. You cast the deciding vote" sign.


----------



## Jack K (Oct 3, 2013)

I never like cheesy, though cheesy in itself is not necessarily a sin. Cheesy mixed with the use of our Savior's name may be another matter. At the very least, churches ought to think twice before going down that road.


----------

